
Delta-V Map of the Solar System - johnny313
https://twitter.com/derKha/status/956612860146221056?s=09
======
gus_massa
Nice. The original is apparently
[https://www.reddit.com/r/space/comments/1ktjfi/deltav_map_of...](https://www.reddit.com/r/space/comments/1ktjfi/deltav_map_of_the_solar_system/cbsg4yy/)

It would be more nice if the delta-V were drawn to scale.

I don't understand why in this graphic the delta-v to the sun is something
like 600 km/s but [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delta-
v_budget#Interplanetary](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delta-
v_budget#Interplanetary) says that it's 25-30 km/s.

~~~
Armisael16
These are usually designed for practical use; drawing them to scale just fills
the image up with dead space.

The wiki page is listing the dv cost of a transfer orbit - no capture
(assuming I'm looking at the right table). The dv map is showing the cost to
land on the sun, including both capture into low solar orbit and landing from
there (which is the really expensive bit for large bodies). Note that 440 km/s
of the total 650 km/s listed on the map is that one step.

I personally prefer the subway-styled dv maps, but that may just be me:
[http://i.imgur.com/AAGJvD1.png](http://i.imgur.com/AAGJvD1.png)

------
valuearb
It's missing DeltaV to the asteroid belt. Clearly the reason is the long
standing conspiracy to suppress the knowledge that the belt's resources are
less costly to tap than Mars's!

